# Does breed make a diffrence?



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Someone told me Hootie might be a white racing homer and that is why he is not very...um...sweet. (He has his moments  ) They said because he is a sport bird he is very dominant. Does this make a diffrence? I have no idea of his lineage. I just know he is big and white.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

Hootie'sMom said:


> Someone told me Hootie might be a white racing homer and that is why he is not very...um...sweet. (He has his moments  ) They said because he is a sport bird he is very dominant. Does this make a diffrence? I have no idea of his lineage. I just know he is big and white.


Interesting idea. Assuming he has no band then he _could_ be descended from a white homer, I guess. 

We have a whole bunch of white pigeons (not homers) and, allowing that there are variable personalities among the non-whites, I'd say the white males are generally more aggressive than the others. In defending nests against the intruding human, at least three of the males will puff up, draw back a threatening wing and lunge with beak at me when I just _look_ at them from a few feet away! They are also pretty big, on average.

Now, we also have some homers (non-white) and they, too, are big pigeons - but they are (in my experience) among the most laid back and least aggressive, to us and other pigeons. 

John


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Well, it would be best to get another homer or pigeon of equal size then. Most males are dominent and can be quite aggressive especially with a hen around.

You wouldn't want a smaller breed for a hen, as he might accidentally hurt her when they "drive them to the nest." Also, my small bred hens are such sweet nature and are easily bossed around by their partners, but they are the same size.

Hootie looks like my Gorgious who is a rehabbed white racing homer 2005 late bred bird. I actually don't even know if she is actually a she, as she has not shown any interest in any advances from my male pigeons. Strange....she is older then 6 months now.


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Treesa, I thought Gorgious is a she, she is, at least was not aggressive as the males generally are.
I wouldn't worry her not liking boys yet. It took my Giacomo forever to decide to pick a male, alsmost a year.

Reti


----------



## stach_n_flash (Mar 15, 2006)

lol i have too racing pigeons that i dont race because im not a member they are very sweet so im not sure that they have to be mean to be a homer but mine are nice


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Ok sounds like i got advise from the uninformed. Dont get the wrong idea about Hoot though. He is a good bird, he just thinks he owns my house. He is perfictly contented when I drop everything I am doing and give him uninterrupted attention and do whatever he wants I know, I know...no spoiling. Lately I haven't been giving him free reign of the house. I only let him out for an hour or two here and there. Rest of the time in the coop. Now he is less territorial over the house. It's all such a learning experience!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Reti said:


> Treesa, I thought Gorgious is a she, she is, at least was not aggressive as the males generally are.
> I wouldn't worry her not liking boys yet. It took my Giacomo forever to decide to pick a male, alsmost a year.
> Reti


Hi Reti,

I still think she is a hen by all acounts, I guess she is just not attracted to my available males.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hootie'sMom said:


> Ok sounds like i got advise from the uninformed. Dont get the wrong idea about Hoot though. He is a good bird, he just thinks he owns my house. He is perfictly contented when I drop everything I am doing and give him uninterrupted attention and do whatever he wants I know, I know...no spoiling. Lately I haven't been giving him free reign of the house. I only let him out for an hour or two here and there. Rest of the time in the coop. Now he is less territorial over the house. It's all such a learning experience!


Oh my, can I RELATE! Squeaks has his cage and the apartment. Since I am home alot, he gets free run...Usually he'll follow me whereever I go or will go to his favorite perch and "veg."

However, NOW, he's in what I call "daddy" mode...he wants to sit on an egg. Well, that's fine but my cats PAY...he can be tolerant of them, but now, they so much as come within 'his' territory (usually within a few feet of WHEREEVER he is! LOL), he beak strikes, grunts and then chases them until they jump up on a chair to get away! He especially likes to go after Bubba, my mellow 17 yr old Scottish Fold cat. Poor Bubba isn't as active as he once was and usually gets a beak in the flank before getting away. There are even times, I have to intervene. Oh the joys of having an aggressive male pij who thinks I'm his mate!

Well, in a week or so, this, too, will pass...maybe!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Top Shelf will fight for Top Shelf in the Loft*



Hootie'sMom said:


> Someone told me Hootie might be a white racing homer and that is why he is not very...um...sweet. (He has his moments  ) They said because he is a sport bird he is very dominant. Does this make a diffrence? I have no idea of his lineage. I just know he is big and white.


 Speaking from the racing pigeon point of view, and how top racers are often bred.

The birds within the family line of racers which I focus on, are often very dominate, territory birds. They are strong, and filled with spunk and tenacity. In other words, a pair of birds from my loft, would most likely take over several nest boxes highest from your floor, and be constantly beating up your pigeons for even more space. 

That is why they win races, when other birds give up, and go down to drink or rest, these birds fight on.


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

It's good to hear other stories about crazy pigeons. Reminds me that mine is ok. Maybe Hoot does have racing blood after all. Who knows? He definately has that tenacity thing. When mischife is to be had, he never gives up!


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Sounds like Hoot, just could have some of that spunk and fight in him.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> Speaking from the racing pigeon point of view, and how top racers are often bred.
> 
> The birds within the family line of racers which I focus on, are often very dominate, territory birds. They are strong, and filled with spunk and tenacity. In other words, a pair of birds from my loft, would most likely take over several nest boxes highest from your floor, and be constantly beating up your pigeons for even more space.
> 
> That is why they win races, when other birds give up, and go down to drink or rest, these birds fight on.


Well, Squeaks was bred as a racing homing pigeon. Although he can no longer fly, he certainly has the "attitude," which, from what you've said, is why he behaves the way he does! He rules us all with an iron beak and the cats call him "DA BEAK!"


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*Mister Squeaks got trouble in his blood !*

From what I remember reading about Mister Squeaks...he has been a tenacious little trouble maker from the get go.... More then likely this little spunky bird has thoroughbred racing lines in his blood !! My bet is he ain't never gonna mend his wild ways.


----------



## Hootie'sMom (Sep 21, 2005)

Wanna talk about iron beak! Check this out. When Hootie was about 5 months old decided to attack my dog and steal his dog biscut. I really think he thought he was going to win too! A neck full of stiches later he decided he didn't like dog treats. Of course he is ok now but, he still "wak waks" at the dog and gets that wing twichin'


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

SmithFamilyLoft said:


> From what I remember reading about Mister Squeaks...he has been a tenacious little trouble maker from the get go.... More then likely this little spunky bird has thoroughbred racing lines in his blood !! My bet is he ain't never gonna mend his wild ways.


Oh, I have no doubt you are correct, Warren...too bad...just when I was thinkin' that "age" might mellow him...no??? *sigh*  

I just CAN'T tell the cats! They had SUCH hopes!


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Hootie'sMom said:


> Wanna talk about iron beak! Check this out. When Hootie was about 5 months old decided to attack my dog and steal his dog biscut. I really think he thought he was going to win too! A neck full of stiches later he decided he didn't like dog treats. Of course he is ok now but, he still "wak waks" at the dog and gets that wing twichin'


OUCH! OH! I CAN SOOOOO RELATE! 

I really have to be careful because I have one cat who will only take so much and then the PAW goes up. Squeaks just stares at her while grunting and beak lunging! I keep telling Squeaks that he's gonna get a fatal claw strike if he doesn't quit! Cats can be dangerous! He just looks at me as if to say, "DANGER IS MY MIDDLE NAME! I AIN'T AFRAID OF NO CAT!" *(psst! here kitty kitty!)*

Oh Lord, who is gonna have the nervous breakdown first - me or the cats?! Mmmmm, wonder if they have Prozac for pigeons??


----------



## jennyp (Mar 14, 2006)

reading what all of you have to say about your birds helps me understand a little bit that my little pigeon isn't completely nuts. i'm starting to think edgar is actually a boy too, just by how territorial he is. 
it's so funny to watch him make this funny noise and spin in a little circle to mark his territory, which he does all over the house. this morning he did that while standing on my knee so i suppose he thinks i'm his territory, too. he's a fiesty little fellow... when pigeons get older does it actually start to hurt when they nip at you?


----------

